
On the design of distributed programming models - amzans
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/08/17/on-the-design-of-distributed-programming-models/
======
blackstack
Personally I think that distributed computing will become more prevalent as AI
continues to develop. Having a single medium machine dedicated to an AI
speciality is better than a high end machine running multiple AI's. Your phone
is an excellent example of multiple specialist programs running on a single
device. If you had multiple devices running a single app and they were all
linked together you can get more, and more powerful performance out of them.

